
Show HN: Improved My News App, Would Love Feedback - salmaanp
https://www.fastnews.me/
======
salmaanp
Over the past year, I've become a bit wiser with some professional experience
under my belt and thought of implementing the same idea with different
technologies and using best practices, example: the previous version hosted on
AWS had security policies set to everything open from everywhere and no SSL
certificates. Yes, I've wised up now.

Would love any feedback, especially if you could do a quick code review on my
Go and React code! React: [https://github.com/SalmaanP/FastNews-Frontend-
React](https://github.com/SalmaanP/FastNews-Frontend-React) Go:
[https://github.com/SalmaanP/FastNews-Backend-
Go](https://github.com/SalmaanP/FastNews-Backend-Go)

For Comparison the previous layout:
[http://52.34.237.199/](http://52.34.237.199/)

~~~
jo_choih
It feels more like a news site than the first iteration. Is there a reason why
you're set on having this being a JavaScript app? AMP seems to be pretty
popular for news ATM, and that's kind of the opposite approach. Curious what
your thinking is.

The bullet points summarization stuff is great. That's what I always look for
on Reddit posts.

~~~
salmaanp
Its just a means of learning for me. Wanted to learn React and so got on
implementing it on a project. I have looked at AMP and it's not hard to
implement but that's not what I am going for.

------
TipVFL
Looks pretty good, there were a few design things that bugged me.

1) Setting your text to evenly space the words across each line makes for a
terrible reading experience. Reading on mobile the amount of space between
some words was painful.

2) I think this would look better if you aligned your margins on everything.
Basically have an overall margin for the page and have everything run up right
against it.

3) Get rid of the margin around the grey header on your content boxes and have
everything in your content boxes an equal distance from the edge.

4) In two-column mode I'm seeing the left column is much wider than the right
column and the content boxes are of differing heights. I think this will look
better if you make all the content boxes equally sized.

Actually, I just tested again and now (on my Galaxy S6's landscape mode) it is
showing three equal columns that break the page. The header no longer reaches
all the way across the screen and the third column abuts the edge of the
screen.

6) Align your menu button to the right and your title to the left.

5) In your menu I think your selection outline and your search bar should be
the same width with aligned edges.

~~~
salmaanp
Great suggestions, thank you!

I actually forgot to write the two column media query, so I guess thats why it
looks bad on landscape mode in phones and tablets.

The menu seems wonky I agree.

------
gitgud
Nice, really fast and simple!

One thing which bothers me though is the whitespace in the rows. How about
using css to collapse the white space like bootstrap4's card-columns:

[https://v4-alpha.getbootstrap.com/components/card/#card-
colu...](https://v4-alpha.getbootstrap.com/components/card/#card-columns)

~~~
salmaanp
Oh thanks, this is great! I didnt know this was so easy to implement.

------
sova
It's cool, your folds are not tall enough to show the full headline or numbers
sometimes. I think the content could be shortened or font size decreased until
user asks for zoom. Overall very nice organization, style, boundaries, layout.
Would like to see more focus on "broad view of all topics" and then "zoomed in
detail of one."

Top bar needs some sort of color to draw the eye to the presence of fresh page
content.

~~~
salmaanp
I think font size is ok, I will add an invisible scroll bar in case the text
overflows in the title.

Can you give me an example of what kind of color and when?

Thanks for the feedback!

------
superasn
You can try experimenting with jQuery masonry plugin. It might make your
layout even better. Just a hunch.

~~~
salmaanp
Yeah good idea, saw that design on many sites but didnt know what it was
called until now.

------
macqm
Where to report bugs? E.g. some articles miss headlines.

~~~
salmaanp
Got it, thanks!

